# Catwoman inside an empty rooftop HVAC unit



## jar546 (Oct 11, 2013)

In preparation for halloween I took this photo last night on a roof top near Chris Kennedy.

Enjoy!


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 11, 2013)

That's it I'm moving back to South Florida


----------



## steveray (Oct 11, 2013)

Shouldn't that sealtite be supported?......


----------



## jar546 (Oct 11, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that sealtite be supported?......


LMFAO!!  Luckily it is part of demolition right now.


----------



## steveray (Oct 11, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> LMFAO!!  Luckily it is part of demolition right now.


   Not much keeps me from doing my job....but I do have to admit, I didn't even know the sealtite was there until I looked at it a second time! Me and the GF are heading to DFW for Halloween and are still trying to figure out costumes....


----------



## RJJ (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't believe that is an approved occupancy!


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 12, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> In preparation for halloween I took this photo last night on a roof top near Chris Kennedy.


Umm, Jeff, that a pic of my charming wife. She was in a bad mood when that pic was taken, shes better now.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 12, 2013)

I have worked on many roof top units in my time, but never had the privilege to work on a compressor that looked like that.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 12, 2013)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> I have worked on many roof top units in my time, but never had the privilege to work on a compressor that looked like that.


I hear you.  My vision was cat woman hiding out while helicopters were circling above looking for her.  This was a defunct unit on the roof and seemed to work just great.  I'll post some other shots now.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 12, 2013)

Here is another one from last night.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 12, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that sealtite be supported?......


Wanna know how I know your gay? 

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Oct 12, 2013)

What the heck kind of neighborhood does Kennedy live in?


----------



## fireguy (Oct 12, 2013)

Not a bad picture, but I like the pop-up ads I get that advertise ladies underwear. I think the extra $20.00 I sent in when I paid my dues had something to with that series of ads.


----------



## pwood (Oct 14, 2013)

is that unit in the first picture in the heating or cooling mode?


----------



## steveray (Oct 14, 2013)

pwood said:
			
		

> is that unit in the first picture in the heating or cooling mode?


Heating......Unless you are Brent.....


----------



## pwood (Oct 14, 2013)

no i am Pwood! I do find the pictures a tad bit offensive though. They make me want to go on the offense!


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 14, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> Heating......Unless you are Brent.....


Meouch.

Brent


----------



## ICE (Oct 14, 2013)

Steveray,

Did you notice the unsupported duct just above the lady's asset?

So Brent, what does that say about me?

It can be difficult to spot the violation with HVAC themed pictures.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 14, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Steveray,Did you notice the unsupported duct just above the lady's asset?
> 
> So Brent, what does that say about me?
> 
> It can be difficult to spot the violation with HVAC themed pictures.


Where the hell is all this ductwork you guys are talking about?

Brent


----------

